# Injectable T3



## bigiron (Mar 16, 2012)

One of the research chem companies prepares this product in a 60ML aluminum injection top bottle?

I've always been under the impression this is an oral product, even it's liquid research form.

WTF?


----------



## bigiron (Mar 17, 2012)

Anybody seen this before?  I assume it should still be adminstered orally to test subjects rather than injected correct?


----------



## booze (Mar 17, 2012)

Correct. Just draw it out with a pin and squirt in mouth.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 17, 2012)

booze said:


> Correct. Just draw it out with a pin and squirt in mouth.



This. At least you don't have to go through all the hassle to mix it properly.


----------

